# Lord Howe . Choice Lass



## Weyport (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi

Has anybody any information about the Lowestoft Steam Herring Drifter Company's *Lord Howe *which could have first / once had the name *Choice Lass*?

As the *Lord Howe*, she took munitions and supplies to Calais during its defense and fall in June 1940.

Take care out there.

Paul


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Hello Weyport. You asked this question in March of this year and had a good response. Wooden built as CHOICE LASS (137605)(YH571) for Pitchers Ltd, Gt. Yarmouth. Served in WW1 from Feb 1918 to early 1919 as a Patrol drifter (Ad.3082) at Inverness. Sold in 1923 to Lowestoft Steam Herring Drifters Ltd, Lowestoft and registered at Lowestoft as LORD HOWE (LT1257). As you will gather from the previous thread she was lost 24.12.1940 after being in collision in Dover Harbour.
Gil.


----------



## Weyport (Mar 29, 2008)

*Disregard my last*

I'm obviously getting too old for this research lark.....apologies to cueball44, snacker, billblow, gil mayes, hullite and mann s, for not acknowledging their information about the Lord Howe.

Take care out there. Paul


----------

